# Okay, here's my update.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, first off my (now ex) boyfriend and I had a huge fight over him flirting with other girls, he was mad at me for being mad at him and said that I should trust him but I'd already asked him to please watch it three times and I was getting tired of having to ask him, so we are now officially over. Then Heidi, scared me to death one day when she was acting completely off she wasn't eating or baaing or anything, so I was afraid of checking on her in the morning, but she was perfectly fine the next morning.
I went to the Tulsa State Fair for three days, I didn't get anything but I did talk to my old ag teacher who happens to be a sheep breeder and he said he will breed Tempest and Molly for free to one of his rams, it was fun and got my mind off of the break-up. And yesterday I had a band contest, we got first in field, and third in parade. 
Not all was bad but the break-up really messed with my head for a while because it was almost three years, actually it would have been three years tomorrow I was just ready to cry at the slightest thing every day for a while until I realized what a jerk he was and it wasn't my fault it was his and I didn't deserve what he did to me, so I'm fine now. I really just need a break. I did spend a couple of hours with Lyric, Heidi, Tempest, and Molly today, so that helped. Sorry about this, but I've been needing this for a while now, so thanks for reading.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad you could let it all out. It helps when you can talk to people who will actually listen to you. I am really glad you broke up with him, he was really nothing but pain and heartache for you. You have all of us here and your goats and lambs so you should be fine...just smile and thank the Lord for what a great family and goat family you have.

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks so much.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad you came to the conclusion you did for your emotional and physical wellbeing.

never having been in a dating relationship I can't speak from that experience but from friendships gone bad - I know how it achs! it isn't easy to just walk away without feeling anything and just move on like it was always that way. 

Glad you made the hard but right decision. Maybe one day he will realize how his decisions hurt others and change his ways.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope he does change, he used to be the greatest guy then he just all of a sudden changed and I know people change, but not like this he just became someone I didn't know anymore. Funny thing is he's been trying to call me, but I don't have the strength yet to talk to him. Oh and we did try to be just friends again but it hurt worse especially with him telling me how he was flirting with other girls at the parties he went to, so I broke that off too. And he always acted like nothing happened between us, and that just about killed me. 
Oh and here's one other problem, his cousin has a huge crush on me and asked me to prom (it's in May so it's a while off.) and he's okay when he's alone, but he really scares everyone at school, he was voted most likely to bring a gun to school, he smokes, he has a history of rape (supposedly, and he actually said it) so I'm really scared about that too, because I don't want to be mean to him, but I don't want to go with him, so I just told him we'll see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you have to be strong and just say no. Submitting yourself to someone like thats power will only hurt you


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you made the right decision about your boyfriend. Him flirting with girls right in front of you is a sign that he has absolutely no respect for you and your feelings. I think it was a very brave and smart move to break it off with him. As far as the cousin thing goes.... I really don't know what to tell you there. I definitely wouldn't go with him... with his history and all, and if you ever do talk to your ex you might even meantion to him that his cousin was asking you out and he might talk to him and take care of it??? I really don't know... that is a tough one.

Glad to see that you found the forum though :wink: And chin up! Things will get better 8)


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for your heart ache. Great news about get your ewes breed for free. Hope you had fun at the fair. My DD had a band competition yesterday too. What do you play? My DD in the colorguard. Shelly


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry ((HUGS)).


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, some men are just really flirty and if you don't like that then you were right to cut your ties now. I dated a guy like that once and couldnt stand it. My hubby of 18 years is not like that and our marriage is great. You may think he changed but really what may have happened is that he felt comfortable enough to let you get to know the real him. As far as his cousin goes tell him you wouldnt feel right with him being your ex's cousin. Hope things look up for you soon.


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry you have had a rough time lately. I know lots of people don't think flirting is any big deal, but if it was hurting you it *is* a big deal and you did the right thing since he wasn't willing to end the behavior out of respect for you. There are plenty of guys out there that aren't like that. I know I would be heartbroken all the time if I was with someone like that. Relationships are supposed to make you feel good, not miserable. You are better off without him.

Must have been the weekend for marching band competitions! My kids had state field contest on Saturday and their band got a Division I rating.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, it's already looking up. I'm dealing with this with my head up and my eyes wide open.
I play flute but when it's marching season I'm the drum major. I'm also learning piccolo (talk about lightheaded.) and guitar.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> I play flute but when it's marching season I'm the drum major. I'm also learning piccolo (talk about lightheaded.) and guitar.
> 
> What a talented young lady you are. I can't sing or play anything. My son can play the guitar and gives lessons. Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Shelly said:


> > I play flute but when it's marching season I'm the drum major. I'm also learning piccolo (talk about lightheaded.) and guitar.
> >
> > What a talented young lady you are. I can't sing or play anything. My son can play the guitar and gives lessons. Shelly


Thanks, but I'm not so talented at the guitar though or math, I haven't got anyone to give me lessons on guitar over here, too bad you're so far away. :lol: I had to break up a fight between a percussionist and my bass guitarist when we were finding seats, they were fighting over the seats and it was 7:00 a.m. and I hadn't gotten more than a couple of hours sleep in a little less than a week and was not in the mood and I yelled "Sit down in a seat, before I put you where I want you and you won't like where that is." They sat down and got quiet real quick :evil: The rest of the band was saying that they'd never heard me yell like that and later on in the day the two that were fighting bought me a drink and a snack. :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay today said ex. decided to show up to my house unannounced! I was too stunned that he had the nerve to show up after I specifically told him I wanted him to stay away from me that I didn't do anything! If I hadn't been so stunned I probably would have slapped him, I'm sorry but he should have respected how I felt. :evil: I really need to get out of this town for a while.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know what to say Crissa but I can give you a hug, *hugs* sorry, hope you get this dealt out ok


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, goathappy. But everything's going downhill quick, there've been rumors about me at school and now EVERYONE thinks I'm psycho and bipolar. I'm seriously about to ask my parents if we can move, (the only reason we haven't moved is because my sister and I have been happy here.) I really just want to cry everyday right now. What do you think I should do? I'm just trying to prove them wrong right now, I don't know how I'm going to do it though.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there a school counselor or teacher you can go to? I don't know what to say, that's a shame.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'm probably going to talk to the counselor tomorrow. But I really almost want to move.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is very sad Crissa, sorry to hear it. You are in highschool right? Kids at that age are SO MEAN!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree Stacey!!! I was always picked on in high school. I wasn't the prettiest girl nor did I wear the most expensive clothes. I did have friends and a boyfriend but I had more enemies than friends. You will make it through, just talk to the counselor tomorrow and tell them what you are going through. I had a bad relationship in high school. I broke up with my bf and started seeing someone else and then my ex beat up my new bf because he didn't want him to have me. He didn't want me but he didn't want him to have me either. Needless to say that kid's parents would let him talk to me anymore. He moved because of that situation and I never saw or talked to him again after that. My ex was a cheater and a stalker. He was caught sitting in the woods staring into my windows. I moved out of state shortly after that.

I know what you are going through. I have experienced bad relationships and trust me, it does get better. ((((HUGS)))) Hang in there.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes I'm in high school. I'm a Junior so there's only one more year left. My mom told me today that moving wouldn't be an option. They don't want to move my sister from her softball team and they're all happy here so looks like I'm just going to have to get through it somehow.  I'm just afraid that it's going to end up being too much for me and someday I'm just going to break. I sure hope you're all right about it getting better 'cause it's sure getting worse fast.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sure is a tough situation. I will be praying for you.

Maybe something more exciting will come up to take their attention off you


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I sure hope so Stacey. I'm having a really tough time. I'm glad that I have everyone on here.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, you will be fine. I know things go bad fast. I have been there. Go out with your friends and get away from everything for a night.....it will help.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

It's gotten alot better. But, now my ex has gotten kicked out of 6 different places and he came to me today and I just couldn't say no he'd had enough of everyone pushing him away. Problem is he's back to being the guy I used to know, and I'm falling for him again, but I'm going to have to push those emotions away and help him no matter how much it hurts me. He broke up with his girlfriend because it was a complicated situation and it was ruining her families life. I'm really falling apart again. I had told myself that even if he came to me I couldn't afford to be around him because it does hurt me right now, but right now I can't hurt him anymore. So I'm sacrificing my emotions for him. I did tell him that I'm still having problems being sure how I feel about him. I'm afraid I'm going to fall apart again.  God help me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he is living at your house?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry Crissa. You have to be strong and fight those feelings off. I know it is hard but you can't be with him anymore, he did it before, he'll do it again!! Try hard not to get involved with him again...again, hang in there.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

No he's not living at my house, he begged his parents to let him stay at their house until he finds another place. I'll try my best to hold my emotions off, but it is difficult. Thanks again for the support.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I can't give you much advice in the whole boyfriend/girlfriend relationship department-but I can say that it is a really smart idea to be friends with someone for a good amount of time before officially becoming their boyfriend/girlfriend. My sister divorced about a year ago. She had really no clue it was coming. He said his main reason for marrying her was because he'd grew attached to her oldest daughter and felt as if she were his biological daughter. He had us all fooled-appeared to be a good and descent guy on the outside-but was acctually a cheater and rude person on the inside. Their marriage was not a total loss though-they did produce a beautiful daughter.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh hun, PLEASE don't go back to him-people don't change unless they want to. There are literally MILLIONS of people out there, don't strap yourself to one you already know doesn't appreciate your feelings. Two of my best friends in high school dated (one boy and one girl LOL) and they had a terrible relationship-couldn't stand to be together, but couldn't stand to be alone either. They are still together-off and on-and still miserable. Cut your ties with this guy and consider yourself lucky to have found out about his habits before it was too late. Give some other deserving guy the chance to know how special you are. There are guys out there that will care about your feelings and your belief system.


----------

